
Simple Cryptanalysis with Arc - mqt
http://arcfn.com/2009/02/simple-cryptanalysis-with-arc.html
======
flatline
"Simple" is right...if the cipher is subject to frequency analysis, the
encryption is along the lines of the daily paper cryptogram. They could have
at least made it find the cleartext automatically...

~~~
skolor
While the cipher was simple, the visual approach to breaking it is
fascinating, at least to someone with no experience in cryptography.

The important thing to take away from this is that even if you think you're
secure, if you're righting your own algorithms for cryptography you're
probably very vulnerable. Its really nice to see the proof backing that up
though.

------
bianco
Since I'm no cryptography specialist, I always use the only really secure
method (sure it can't be applied everywhere):

My keys are unique and of the same length as the data.

~~~
l0stman
And what method do you use to remember your keys? Chicken and eggs...

